# "Google and Levi's tech-enabled Jacquard jacket feels like the future"



## paolo (Sep 25, 2017)

$349 - So I assume that'll roughly mean £350.

Any takers?

Google and Levi's tech-enabled Jacquard jacket feels like the future

Will this still be selling in three or four years time, getting upgrades, new features, and becoming the big player in the smart jacket world?

Or be in the dustbin in < 24 months.

I'll happily take a little wager with any optimists.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2017)

denim jackets are jank. well friends.


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

' You interact with your jacket '    Fucking hell i want this to stop.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2017)

also denim is totally different to jacquard i dunno why they chose the name of a popular fabric type as a clothing tech company, like people have to specify jacquard now ffs, wankers


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2017)

what happens when it eventually pisses down with rain when yer wearing yer special denim jacket thats gonna hold water like it's a fucking well

these people have never done any outside shit

and that thing where you gotta hold yer arm to stop it chatting bare bullshit cus people keep knocking into you is gonna be really fucking amazing on a packed central line rush hour tube


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> what happens when it eventually pisses down with rain when yer wearing yer special denim jacket thats gonna hold water like it's a fucking well


A drone with an umbrella turns up to save the day


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2017)

sealion said:


> A drone with an umbrella turns up to save the day



cus that will make the rain less fucking irritating wont it. didnt think you could make rain shitter.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah I can see it's a step along a road but it's a bloody long road by the looks as the jacket basically does nothing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 25, 2017)

Tech built into clothes is a silly idea. Are you going to ways wear the same coat because you it's got the tech you need built into it? Plus I hate to imagine what the washing instructions are like?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2017)

It's not a tech-enabled jacket, it's a tech-enabled sleeve-end with a lump in it.

If you made the sleeve-end seperate from the jacket, then you could use it whatever you were wearing.

If only there were precedent for some kind of interactive device that attached around your wrist.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2017)

fashion is disposable.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It's not a tech-enabled jacket, it's a tech-enabled sleeve-end *with a lump in it*.




usb stick lol 

those glasses really took off didnt they :')


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 25, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> denim jackets are jank. well friends.


I like denim jackets


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 26, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> also denim is totally different to jacquard i dunno why they chose the name of a popular fabric type as a clothing tech company, like people have to specify jacquard now ffs, wankers


I'm guessing they're going with this meaning:

"a fabric in which the design is incorporated into the weave instead of being printed or dyed on"

The design (tech) is incorporated into the jacket...blah blah 

Anyway, they're well late to the wearable tech party...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I'm guessing they're going with this meaning:
> 
> "a fabric in which the design is incorporated into the weave instead of being printed or dyed on"
> 
> ...


Those strides look very uncomfortable.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Those strides look very uncomfortable.


"Are you playing with yourself, you perv?!"
"No, I'm just typing out an email"


----------



## paolo (Sep 27, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tech built into clothes is a silly idea. Are you going to ways wear the same coat because you it's got the tech you need built into it? Plus I hate to imagine what the washing instructions are like?



You Can Only Wash Google And Levi's New $350 'Connected' Jacket Ten Times


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 27, 2017)

I remember saying back in the Nokia brick age that mobiles were a form of voluntary electronic tagging. I had no idea how much more right I was going to be...


----------



## kabbes (Sep 27, 2017)

Eugh, I hate all this bespoke interface crap.  Pinch in, swipe up, triple tap, press-and-hold, it goes on and on.  And every device has a different sent of commands to learn.  I can never remember if I'm supposed to spiral clockwise or triple-pinch.  In the end, I always go back to the core device to press an actual marked button.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 27, 2017)

The problem with a jacket, beyond it being denim, is that one takes off ones jacket. On the tube/bus when it's stuffy, when sitting down in the pub, in a restaurant, out in the park on a sunny day, etc, etc. A jacket is fundamentally an item of apparel that is not worn consistently, so any technological advantage it provides is equally transitory. That smart sleeve sounds interesting, but I feel would be better reinvented as a smart bracelet/cuff type thing, something that can be worn over the forearm/wrist area, can be hidden under clothes when desired, but is always there, irrespective of whether you're wearing a jacket or not - that thing Leela from Futurama wears springs to mind.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2017)

Neural implants or nothing!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> The problem with a jacket, beyond it being denim, is that one takes off ones jacket. On the tube/bus when it's stuffy, when sitting down in the pub, in a restaurant, out in the park on a sunny day, etc, etc. A jacket is fundamentally an item of apparel that is not worn consistently, so any technological advantage it provides is equally transitory. That smart sleeve sounds interesting, but I feel would be better reinvented as a smart bracelet/cuff type thing, something that can be worn over the forearm/wrist area, can be hidden under clothes when desired, but is always there, irrespective of whether you're wearing a jacket or not - that thing Leela from Futurama wears springs to mind.



Well you could buy a smart watch, but I'm far from convinced it would be genuinely life enhancing.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 27, 2017)

Feels like the future of re-marketing a style of jacket they haven't sold many of for a few years.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 27, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well you could buy a smart watch, but I'm far from convinced it would be genuinely life enhancing.


I don't want a smart watch, they're too small to be useful. What I'd like is a smart wrist thingy - maybe a bit like the speculative mock-ups of the iWatch that were doing the rounds a few years back, before the world got to see the disappointingly pedestrian reality.


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2017)

paolo said:


> You Can Only Wash Google And Levi's New $350 'Connected' Jacket Ten Times


as if you wash denim jackets anyway.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 27, 2017)

I'd rather a new pair of smart shoes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I don't want a smart watch, they're too small to be useful. What I'd like is a smart wrist thingy - maybe a bit like the speculative mock-ups of the iWatch that were doing the rounds a few years back, before the world got to see the disappointingly pedestrian reality.



I suspect you are in a minority, most people don't want a huge thing to be strapped to their wrist.

Still you could always get something like this...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> I'd rather a new pair of smart shoes.



Maybe they could build in a pedometer and a little digital display on the toe.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I suspect you are in a minority, most people don't want a huge thing to be strapped to their wrist.
> 
> Still you could always get something like this...


Chastity belt for the 21st century?


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 27, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> I'd rather a new pair of smart shoes.


Seems cruel creating smart shoes - if you have to spend your life pressed up against smelly feet you don't want to be thinking about it too much.


----------

